# SUSE und ADSL



## cokorn (9. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 

hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen, versuche schon seit tagen mein (USB)ADSL-Modem (Alcatel Speedtouch 330) unter SUSE 9.2 Professional zum Laufen zu bringen. 

leider funktionierts irgendwie noch immer nicht .... 

beim "einstecken" des USB-Modems erhalte ich in der var/log/message folgende Fehlermeldung: 





Okt  9 11:33:51 linux su: pam_unix2: session started for user root, service su
Oct  9 11:34:17 linux kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-1, assigned address
3
Oct  9 11:34:20 linux kernel: usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000380, flags 0, urb c2bd5dc0,
 burb c2bd5a40
Oct  9 11:34:20 linux kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq
 6 len 9 ret -6
Oct  9 11:34:20 linux kernel: usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000380, flags 0, urb c2bd5a40,
 burb c2bd5dc0
Oct  9 11:34:20 linux kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq
 6 len 147 ret -6
Oct  9 11:34:20 linux /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: cannot get config descriptor
 0, No such device or address (6)
Oct  9 11:34:20 linux kernel: usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000380, flags 0, urb c2bd5dc0,
 burb c2bd5a40
</PRE>
wieso erkennt suse mein USB-Modem nicht ? oder was ist da sonst los ? und was kann ich tun ?

bitte um Hilfe 
danke 
cokorn


----------



## imweasel (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hast du mal in der HardwareDB von SuSE gesucht ob deine USB-Modem überhaupt unterstützt wird?


----------

